# Appreciation for firefighters.



## babsbag (Jul 29, 2015)

I live in CA and summer wildfires have always been a part of my memories of summer but up until a few years ago we always lived in a fairly populated area and wildfires weren't much of a threat. Now it is different as I live in a very dry grassland/scrub oak area with many canyons and hard to get to places.

Right now there is a fire burning about 10 miles from me and while we are not in anyway threatened I am very aware that it is there and my heart goes out to those people whose homes are in imminent danger. There are some other large fires in our state right now and the firefighting resources are scattered and thin and while there are ground crews on the fire there has been no air support available as they have been committed to fires hours away. A little bit ago I was outside working and I heard a plane, then another plane, and now a third. I can't explain the sense of relief and respect I have for those planes and their pilots. I look up at them and say a silent prayer.  Seldom a summer goes by that we don't lose a plane while fighting a fire and yet they continue. The difference they can make in a wild land fire battle is astonishing  and until you live in this kind of area and see them in action I don't know if you can fully understand. The same can be said for the helicopters.

The planes that carry fire retardant have been a part of my summer memories ever since I was little. You would here the planes sometimes before you even knew there was a fire in the area. They have a certain sound too, and I can identify them by ear.  I married a firefighter and while he doesn't fight fire any more it makes my respect and appreciation for the job these courageous firefighters and pilots do even greater.

May God be with all of them and their families and the homes they are protecting.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

I live in Colorado, God Bless our firefighters, we have been through so much, and the firefighters that also have to help with our flood stuff.
Also some appreciation to the Police who have so many bad things to see, like the theater shooting, and Arapahoe high school shooting


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

I absolutely love this post. They sacrafice so much for complete strangers.... We don't have much for wild fires here in Minnesota but we live in a rural area where people can loose everything if they do not respond timely enough... We also have solely volunteer departments around me. My husband and father in law are both Firefighters for our local department. It really means a lot to see others value the work they do and the sacrafices they make to protect us. So from a family of Firefighters, thank you for this.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

Please tell them that a herd blogger wanted to say thank you. My friend's mom is a dispatcher and handled a case so close to my heart, the Arapahoe high school shooting


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 5, 2015)

I will . Thank you. I couldn't imagine being a dispatcher... we hear it over the radio all the time...  the worst was an unresponsive infant


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 5, 2015)

I remember a thank you note I wrote to my friend's mom, I was eager to do it, and I as glad I did, it meant so much to me. The work as a dispatcher is certainly hard and not an easy job, the hours too, my friend's mom hasn't gotten a 4th off since she moved here.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 20, 2015)

Well when I heard the heart breaking news I felt like I should post about it on this thread. I am so so sorry for the family's of the 3 firefighters that lost their lives fighting the Washington wildfires. And top the family's of the many injured firefighters


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 20, 2015)

I will be praying for the families of those who were lost and for all that were affected by the devastation.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 20, 2015)

Samantha drawz said:


> I will be praying for the families of those who were lost and for all that were affected by the devastation.


I will be too, Colorado has lost them, before I was alive though


----------

